# American Society Plumbing Engineers Data Book



## eng_mshmsh (6 أغسطس 2009)

vol.1
Fundamentals of Plumbing Engineering design
vol.2
Plumbing Systems

vol.1 & vol.2
http://www.4shared.com/file/123258802/10d29fb3/Data_Book_-_Vol_12.html

vol.3
Special Plumbing systems

http://www.4shared.com/file/123258934/d35e0372/Data_Book_-_Vol_3__2004_.html

vol.4
Plumbing Components and Equipment

http://www.4shared.com/file/123259025/a2f5e4f/Data_Book_-_Vol_4__2004_.html

اسألكم الدعاء


----------



## al-saadi (6 أغسطس 2009)

الف شكر 
كتب ومراجع في غاية الروعه والأهمية لمصمم الصحي والخدمات


----------



## Badran Mohammed (6 أغسطس 2009)

مشكور على المرجع وهو مرجع مهم


----------



## ahmedbayoumy (6 أغسطس 2009)

بارك الله فيك 
وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## نصير عبد الرزاق (13 أغسطس 2009)

*بارك الله فيك 
وجزاك الله كل خير*
على هذه الكتب الجميلة. وشكرا​


----------



## خالد العسيلي (13 أغسطس 2009)

جزيت الجنة أخي

مشكوووووووووررررر


----------



## ابن العميد (14 أغسطس 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا وجاري التحميل


----------



## zanitty (14 أغسطس 2009)

الكتاب جميل وشامل
بارك الله فيك


----------



## eng_mshmsh (18 أغسطس 2009)

شكرا لكل من ساهم بكلمه شكر
واتمني فعلا ان يكون حاز علي اعجابكم


----------



## toktok66 (18 أغسطس 2009)

جميييييييييييييييييييييييييييييل جدا
بارك الله فيك


----------



## خالد العسيلي (29 أغسطس 2009)

جزاك الله كل خير أخي


----------



## usamaawad40 (30 أغسطس 2009)

الله يجزيك الخير ياغالي وشكرا جزيلا على الملفات المفيده


----------



## light man (2 سبتمبر 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا و جعله في ميزان حسناتك بحق هذا الشهر الفضيل


----------



## apo_mosa (3 سبتمبر 2009)

جعله الله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## eng_mshmsh (17 سبتمبر 2009)

ربنا يتقبل منا ومنكم صالح الاعمال وشكرا علي الرد المشجع


----------



## نور محمد علي (21 سبتمبر 2009)

جزاك الله خير اخي الكريم


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (22 سبتمبر 2009)

الكتاب رائع و هام نفع الله بك أبناء هذه الامة و جزاكم الله بكل حرف خيرا


----------



## amr fathy (23 سبتمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك 
وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## eng_mshmsh (24 فبراير 2010)

up>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## خبير الاردن (24 فبراير 2010)

مشكووووووووور


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (24 فبراير 2010)

الشكر اقل واجب 
جزاكم الله خيرا وزادكم من فضله
و شرح صدوركم لمافيه الخير


----------



## عماد ربيع سالم (9 مارس 2010)

is there any idea about water quantities required for each and every item or required for each dia of piping


----------



## Badran Mohammed (11 مارس 2010)

عمل كبير جدا ومفيد
جزاك الله الجنة
مع التقدير


----------



## aati badri (17 مارس 2010)

1000 والفين شكر


----------



## aati badri (17 مارس 2010)

السلام عليكم بعد التحميل والانتظار والانتصار
ولكن 
وآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآه من لكن
الملفات لاتفتح


----------



## aati badri (17 مارس 2010)

eng_mshmsh قال:


> vol.1
> fundamentals of plumbing engineering design
> vol.2
> plumbing systems
> ...


 

اسألكم الدعاء

ياهندسة دعينا وشكرنا ولكن الملفات لاتفتح
نعمل اييييييييييييييييييييييييييه


----------



## aati badri (17 مارس 2010)

ياأخونا في الاسافير يا مشمش 
ترفع الكتب 
أو نسحب تشكراتنا:67:


----------



## aati badri (17 مارس 2010)

up
UP
up 
عشان خاطر م مشمش


----------



## aati badri (18 مارس 2010)

فوق فوق فوق
مشمشنا فوق


----------



## aati badri (20 مارس 2010)

Uuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuup
حتى يستجيب مهندسنا مشمش
أو يكل كيبوردينا
أو نذهب حرضا


----------



## aati badri (21 مارس 2010)

up
أرجو شاكرا


----------



## aati badri (21 مارس 2010)

aati badri قال:


> السلام عليكم بعد التحميل والانتظار والانتصار
> ولكن
> وآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآه من لكن
> الملفات لاتفتح


 up


----------



## aati badri (25 مارس 2010)

السلام عليكم 
شكرا مهندس مشمش
لقد تحصلت على المطلوب بطريق آخر
سوف أحاول رفع International code 
إذا كان غير موجود بالملتقى واشك في ذلك


----------



## eng_mshmsh (4 مايو 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
المهندس aati badri
اعتذر لعدم الرد لفتره طويله بسبب انشغالي بالدراسه
المهم انا جربت ونزلت فايل ولقيته نزل علي طول وكمان اشتغل
احب الفت نظرك لحاجه هوpdf


----------



## aati badri (5 مايو 2010)

eng_mshmsh قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
> المهندس aati badri
> اعتذر لعدم الرد لفتره طويله بسبب انشغالي بالدراسه
> المهم انا جربت ونزلت فايل ولقيته نزل علي طول وكمان اشتغل
> احب الفت نظرك لحاجه هوpdf


 
وعليكم السلام مهندس eng_mshmsh
تشكر على الرد ياغالي وقد تحصلت على بقيت الأجزاء
من بعض الاخوة لهم الشكر
بس ارجو التأكد أن الروابط تعمل لبقية الاعضاء
وساحاول الرفع بروابط اخرى لأهمية المراجع من وجهة نظري
أتمنى ان تكون وفقت في الدراسة ونلت ما تستحق من تقدير عالي انت اهل له:13:


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (5 مايو 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا 
الكتاب درة و مرجع هام و اتمني لكم التوفيق دائما


----------



## عماد هاشم (5 مايو 2010)

مشكور اخي العزيز واتمنى من الله عز وجل ان يوفقك دائما


----------



## eng_mshmsh (21 مايو 2010)

اشكركم علي الردود الجميله


----------



## aati badri (21 مايو 2010)

eng_mshmsh قال:


> اشكركم علي الردود الجميله


 
نتمنى لك النجاح والسؤدد


----------



## عادل 1980 (22 مايو 2010)

رب إغفر وإرحم
وتجاوز عما تعلم
إنك أنت الأعز اللأكرم


----------



## appess (23 مايو 2010)

شكرا جزيلا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## eng_mshmsh (11 يوليو 2010)

up>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## saboelkhair (17 يوليو 2011)

بجد مشكور جدا منذ اكثر من ثلاثة اشهر و انا ابحث عنهم
جزاك الله كل خير 
وجعله في ميزان حسناتك
وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو
وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو


----------



## BAHAA FAKHRY (4 يناير 2012)

لو سمحت مطلوب كلمه مرور لتنزيل الملفات


----------



## gohary_h (5 يناير 2012)

Pass Word is required


----------



## yahiaouimalek (21 يناير 2012)

*
كتب ومراجع في غاية الروعه والأهمية*

لكن
*
مطلوب كلمه مرور لتنزيل الملفات*​


----------



## محمد العطفي (21 يناير 2012)

السلام عليكم 
الاخ الفاضل تقديرا لك على ماقدمته برجاء اجابة الزملاء الغير القادرين على تحميل الملفات بغض النظر عن الشكر الموجه اليك فلك مني ومن كل الاعضاء الشكر والتقدير على مساهمتك وحرصك على تقديم المعلومة ولكن نرجو منك الرد على الزملاء في كيفية تحميل الملفات


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (24 يناير 2012)

نرجو ممن تمكنوا من تنزيل الملفات ان يبينوا لنا كيف تمكنوا منها 
و الكل مشكور


----------



## الأمين حسن (25 يناير 2012)

كيفية تحميل كلمات السر


----------



## adiloman (25 يناير 2012)

*بارك الله فيك*


----------



## Steransko (11 مايو 2012)

Would be very appreciated if you can provide me the password for downloading. Thank you


----------



## eng_mshmsh (21 أكتوبر 2012)

ياشباب انا حليت مشكله ال password 
واسف علي التأخير


----------



## nofal (21 أكتوبر 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا .


----------



## رجل الصناعة (21 أكتوبر 2012)

*جزاك الله خيراً*


----------



## zanitty (22 أكتوبر 2012)

بعد اذن صاحب الموضوع 
تم تجميع الملفات كلها فى ملف واحد 

ASPE-Plumbing (2004).pdf - 4shared.com - document sharing - download - Ahmed Zieni

و ان سمح لى صاحب الموضوع باضافه الرابط فى اول مشاركه مع روابطه للتيسير على الاعضاء


----------



## ابو ميدو2006 (22 أكتوبر 2012)

لك كل الشكر بارك الله فيك


----------



## peacemann (8 مارس 2014)

شكرا جدا على المجهود


----------



## peacemann (8 مارس 2014)

شكرا جدا على المجهود
وممكن باسوورد التحميل من الموقع لو سمحت يا باشمهندس


----------



## mohamed_hassan (9 مارس 2014)

يريت الباسورد بعد اذنك يبشمهندس


----------



## toufik.h (9 مارس 2014)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## AHMED2284 (2 أبريل 2014)

الموضوع مش شغال رجاء الاهتمام


----------



## MUTAZ222 (29 ديسمبر 2014)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## حسام السودان (5 يناير 2015)

ارجو ارفاق كلمة السر لتنزيل الفايلات


----------



## ENG-IBRAHIM TALAT (9 فبراير 2015)

بحاول اعمل down load بيطلب رقم سري للملف . افيدونا وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------

